

How to Beat Your Competition by Innovating in Ways They Can't - sherm8n
http://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesleadershipforum/2013/02/05/how-to-beat-the-competition-by-innovating-in-ways-they-cant-copy/

======
Fundlab
This got me thinking through ways to harness a motley collection of social
misfits to develop models for my organization, but isn't that just another way
of defying the "Think Different" mantra?

~~~
mindcrime
I don't know but the author of the linked Forbes piece, Kaihan Krippendorff,
has written a couple of pretty good books on strategy.[1][2]

I got a lot out of reading _Outthink the Competition_ and am planning to read
it again soon. I like his ideas about "coordinating the uncoordinated" and
"take what's left behind when the battle moves elsewhere" (paraphrasing in
both cases).

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Outthink-Competition-Generation-
Strate...](http://www.amazon.com/Outthink-Competition-Generation-Strategists-
Options/dp/1118105087/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1360477665&sr=1-2&keywords=Kaihan+Krippendorff%2C)

[2]: [http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Dagger-Behind-Smile-
Competitive/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Dagger-Behind-Smile-
Competitive/dp/1598693808/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1360477665&sr=1-4&keywords=Kaihan+Krippendorff%2C)

